# Good Bands!



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

What are your favorite groups or artists?  Some bands deserve more attention than they are given!  List your favorite bands and song reccomendations!

I loooooooove music and I think people are so interesting.  I have this obsession with connecting with every underground subculture in the world.  I want to know the story behind every person and what they believe and what they think.  You guys might not know what "Riot Grrrl" or "Psychobilly" is, but check it out!  You might like that kind of music!  And if not, at least you can say you know what it is.  I've learned alot already, but it never hurts to share your knowledge!

The coolest thing I've ever done was go to a Gothic club (Perversion @ The Ruby) in LA with my friends.  I learned so much about their subculture that night, it was like brain overload!  Gothic kids are very misunderstood...

*Punk:*
BAND:                SONG RECC':
The Misfits           "Dig Up Her Bones" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anti-Flag              "Drink Drank Punk"
Fleas and Lice       "Up the Punx"
X-Ray Spex          "Genetic Engineering"

*Riot Grrrl*
BAND:                SONG RECC':
Bratmobile           "Gimmie Brains" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Chicks on Speed    "Fashion Rules"
Bikini Kill              "Star Fish"

*Hardcore*
BAND:                SONG RECC':
Hatebreed           "This is Now" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Throwdown          "Raise Your Fist"
BANE                  "Hoods Up"

*Gothic/Industrial/Dance:*

BAND:                SONG RECC':
-Project Pitchfork   "Lightwave" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-Ministry               "Everyday is Halloween"
-VNV Nation           "Epicentre"
-Funker Vogt          "Date of Expiration"

*Ska*
BAND:                SONG RECC':
-The Aquabats!       "Pool Party!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-Big D and the Kids Table  "Are You Just Scared?"
-Bodysnatchers       "Ruder Than You"
-Buck-O-Nine         "Water in My Head"
-Dance Hall Crashers   "Pick Up Lines" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-The English Beat        "Ranking Full Stop" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-Fishbone               "Skanking To the Beat" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Rockabilly*
BAND:                SONG RECC':
-The Amazing Royal Crowns    "Wrecking Machine"
-The Brian Setzer Orchestra   "This Cat's on a Hot Tin Roof" 
-The Crazy Tones                 "Rockabilly Party"
-The Flying Saucers               "Bop a Lena"
-Gene Vincent                      "Double Talkin' Baby"
-The Reverend Horton Heat    "Crusin' for a Brusin" 

*Psychobilly*
BAND:                SONG RECC':
-Banane Metalik      "Requiem De La Depravation"  (French)
-Demented Are Go!  "Surfride to Oblivion"
-Frantic Flintstones   "Alley Cat King"
-Gravestompers      "Halloween in Haddonfield"
-Guana Batz            "Loanshark" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






-The Hellbillys          "Grim Reaper"
-Mad Sin                 "Body Snatchers"
-Os Catalepticos        "El Dia De Los Muertos"
-The Sharks             "Take a Razor to Your Head"
-Tiger Army             "Santa Carla Twilight"


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I must admit that apart from Ministry and Project Pitchfork, I don't know the other bands you mentionned! In France we don't have all those artists you have in America, some are just not imported and it's certainly a shame for some of them.

For me there's a Swedish band that have to be known (my boyfriend discover them thanks to some metal forums): Manegarm. They do some really good stuff, loud metal songs and beautiful celtic balads as well. Check their website: http://www.manegarm.com/


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 3, 2007)

Nikkihorror already listed many of my favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tiger Army are one of my favourite bands ever.  And Mad Sin are *Sick!* I love them!

Oh, I had to edit this - my boy is looming over my shoulder asking why I didn't include his band.  So, Hollywood $uicide are a very good band indeed lol.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 3, 2007)

NikkiHorror lots of your faves are on my list too!!!

I also love 
Alkaline Trio - my fave songs are "This could be love" and "Continental"
Thrice 
The Misfits = looooove!!
Rise Against

... to be continued


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jan 3, 2007)

The Bouncing Souls
HorrorPops
Strike Anywhere
Rancid
The Start
Thrice
36 crazyfists
I love Anti-Flag they are amazing live.


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 3, 2007)

in flames
the haunted
soilwork
sonata arctica
dream theater
nightrage
arch enemy
dark tranquillity
children of bodom
opeth
trivium
killswitch engage
lamb of god
god forbid
norther
racer x
malevolent creation
muse
hypocrisy
death
cky
dimension zero
amon amarth
at the gates
dio
testament........

the list goes on and on but,these are some of my favorite metal bands. i do listen to a lot of different music.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_in flames
the haunted
soilwork
sonata arctica
dream theater
nightrage
arch enemy
dark tranquillity
children of bodom
opeth
trivium
killswitch engage
lamb of god
god forbid
norther
racer x
malevolent creation
muse
hypocrisy
death
cky
dimension zero
amon amarth
at the gates
dio
testament........

the list goes on and on but,these are some of my favorite metal bands. i do listen to a lot of different music._

 
I've never seen you before, where did you come from?  You're cool!!


----------



## Mandaryna (Jan 3, 2007)

Panic! At The Disco
Fall Out Boy
The Academy is...


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I've never seen you before, where did you come from?  You're cool!!_

 

i've been around....


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 4, 2007)

One of my all time favorite bands is mewithoutYou.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 4, 2007)

1. All American Reject
2. Simple Plan
3. Fall Out Boy
4. to be continued....


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 4, 2007)

ahh.... I was a show going girl back in my day.. lol im only 24 but ive totally lost track of the music world, what a shame! considering that 5 years ago it was my LIFE.. Odd how things change, that you never though could.

Saves the day is my all time favorite band EVER
Lost Prophets
Thrice
Thursday
No motiv
The Used
Jimmy Eat world
YellowCard, Ive been a fan of them for a good 6 or 7 years now, Before they were huge
Alkaline Trio
30 seconds to mars
Emanuel 
The Cure 
Depeche Mode
Bloc Party

I can sit here all night. but im super Tired!

Edit :

I cant Believe I forgot to add Johnny Cash ! my first concert EVER


----------



## macface (Jan 4, 2007)

my favorite bands

no doubt
the sounds
u2
the killers


----------



## sharyn (Jan 4, 2007)

Trivium, Killswitch Engage, In Flames, Opeth, NIN, Korn before "Untouchables" , Nightwish, Sepultura, Disturbed, Iced Earth, No Use For A Name, Green Day, Otep, Kittie... the list goes on and on. You see, I have different styles of music on my playlist - some are punk, others more metal, some HxC... 

Unfortunately some people seem to be more into labeling bands than actually the music. I never understood why you gotta spit on a kid with a shirt of a punk band just because he's at a concert of a band that someone labeld Death/Black Metal ...*sigh* wheter you're 40 year old and into metal since you've been 20 or a 12 year old at his/her first concert, it really does not matter to me as long as you really love the music (at least, for me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could go on forever about this, bout I'm gonna stop it now...


----------



## Katja (Jan 4, 2007)

*MUSIC is fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of my favorite artists are:

Elliott Smith (fav. track 'Independence Day')
Bjork
Adam Beyer
At the Drive In
Richie Hawtin (GOD)
Incubus
Zero 7
Sven Vath
Radiohead 
Boards of Canada
Portishead
Minor Threat
Chris Liebing
My Bloody Valentine
Fiona Apple
Tom Petty
Tool
Alice in Chains
Air
Fugazi
Face to Face

Then there's my inquiring music list:

Neutral Milk Hotel
The New Pornographers
Belle and Sebastian
Bloc Party
Doves
Jamie Lidell
Massive Attack
Phoenix
And you will know us by the Trail of Dead
My Morning Jacket
Les Nubian
The Smiths
Stereo Total
The Pixies
*


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 4, 2007)

i've used to listen to a lot of punk a few years ago... also to goth.. now i'm more mellow. i still listen to rock, but more 60's-70's.
but my favorite band (and it's been my favorite for years!) is a ukranian band called "shmely", they do industrial folk, and u can check out their site- www.shmely.ru , and listen to their music here- http://www.shmely.ru/music.htm .
oh, and if we're talking about goth, my favorite is lacrimosa. :.)
oh, and i musn't forget- billy idol! my love!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Matthew Good (Matthew Good band too!)
Deftones (favourite band)
VNV NATION
Wumpscut
Combichrist
Sublime
The Offspring
Everclear
A Perfect Circle
KMFDM
Zeromancer
Queens of the Stoneage
Zombie Girl
The Doves
Converge
Norma Jean
Velvet Acid Christ
Nine Inch Nails
Neaera
Benny Benassi

Uh, there's wayyyy too much.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*

Incubus
Zero 7
Sven Vath
Radiohead 
Boards of Canada
Tom Petty
Air
*_

 
Amazing artists/bands.
I love Boards of Canada.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*MUSIC is fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of my favorite artists are:

Radiohead 
Portishead
Air
The Pixies
*_

 
Yeah, these are some great artists! Do you mean Air the French band?


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's my list (well a part!!):

THE CLASSICS:

*The Doors* (all albums. Even if The Soft Parade is not my fav but there's some good stuff too)
*Led Zeppelin*
*Creedance Clearwater Revival*: I've seen John Fogerty in concert in June he's still on top form!!
*The Rolling Stones*
*Queen*
*Tom Waits*
*Eric Clapton*
*Willy Deville*
*Iggy Pop* 

THE OTHERS (some of them have become classics too!)

*Blind Guardian* 
*Nightwish *("The Phantom of The Opera", "Creek Mary's Blood", "Ghost Love Score", "Slayin the Dreamer" and lots of others!)
*Within Temptation*
*Tori Amos*: From the Choirgirl Hotel, The Beekeeper, Scarlet's Walk 
*Black Label Society*: "In This River" a beautiful tribute for Dimebag Darell by Zakk Wylde
*Dead Can Dance *: all albums (+ Duality by Lisa Gerrard)
*System Of A Down *: Mesmerize
*Nick Cave &; The Bad Seeds*: the Murder Ballads album is a must-have
*Jeff Buckley *
*Calexico*
*Beck*: Sea Change
*Temple of the Dog*
*The Cardigans*


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Here are some of my faves

Jason Mraz
Death Cab For Cutie
Fiona Apple
Ben Gibbard
The Postal Service
Howie Day
Social Distortion
Jimmy Eat World
A.D.H.D.
Waylon Jennings
Patsy Cline
Switchfoot
Johnny Cash
Weezer
U2
The Clash
Jesse Johnson
Hank III
Murder City Devils
Maroon 5
Billy Idol
Kelly Clarckson
Justin Timberlake
Deadbolt
Reverand Horton Heat
Jerry Lee Lewis
Madonna
Hank Williams
Ray Charles
Turbonegro
The Misfits
Rose Tattoo
Elvis
Mike Ness' solo stuff
50 cent

Kind of a random mix but I'm kind of a random person.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Death Cab for Cutie...so good!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

Gravity Kills
Skinny Puppy (and subsequent solo albums from Ohgr)
Covenant
Seabound
Rasputina
Tapeworm (or the Tapeworm Project, depending)
Error (hard to find, but fabulous)
The Dillenger Escape Plan

And, all industrial/metal/whatever-ness aside, my current music obsession is Rocco DeLuca And The Burden. Check them out, especially the songs 'Gravitate' "soul" and "Swing Low".


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 7, 2007)

A band that DEFINITELY deserves more attention is Ours. I'm constantly promoting them everywhere. I'm not associated with them or on the street team or anything, I just love their music and think more people should know about them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm usually embarrassed to tell people what bands I like, because of the extremely small amount of music I listen to. I used to listen to a lot of different bands, but lately (translation: 4 or 5 months) I've just latched onto a few (translation: less than 5) bands and listened to them constantly. And I also have this thing where I absolutely cannot get sick of a song unless I didn't like it in the first place. I listen to songs on repeat for hours very often, so I probably don't have enough time to listen to a lot of bands.:shrug:


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 7, 2007)

MY YUMMY BANDS:

my chemical romance <3
atreyu
trivium
bullet for my valentine
senses fail
underoath
paramore
avenged sevenfold
boys like girls
norma jean
chiodos 
jacks mannequin
a static lullaby
the agony scene 
anti-flag
thursday
taking back sunday
soasin
silverstein
and you cant forget THE BACKSTREET BOYS!

MCR is my favorite even though they are really mainstream. but yeah i like different music.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 8, 2007)

You guys should check out U.S.E. (United States of Electronica) & the Dimes.  They are local bands from Seattle that totally rock.


----------



## stephbunny (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzEmo* 

 
_MY YUMMY BANDS:

senses fail
underoath (love, love them)
norma jean
chiodos 
a static lullaby
thursday
taking back sunday
soasin

MCR is my favorite even though they are really mainstream. but yeah i like different music._

 
agreed with all of the above. except i like MCR's old stuff, not a fan of "the black parade". I'll add some of my other 'must-haves'

deftones!!  There are other deftone fans on this board I'm excited to see. =)

Thrice
The Used
Armor for Sleep
.Moneen.

I can't wait for "Taste of Chaos" in March!  Anyone else going?  I'm pretty much addicted to concerts. =)  I think i'm going to catch TBS/Underoath/Armor for Sleep in March as well!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 9, 2007)

hmm

brand new, taking back sunday (all time favoriteee), he is legend, schoolyard heroes, and showbread. Those are my favorite


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_agreed with all of the above. except i like MCR's old stuff, not a fan of "the black parade". I'll add some of my other 'must-haves'

deftones!!  There are other deftone fans on this board I'm excited to see. =)

Thrice
The Used
Armor for Sleep
.Moneen.

I can't wait for "Taste of Chaos" in March!  Anyone else going?  I'm pretty much addicted to concerts. =)  I think i'm going to catch TBS/Underoath/Armor for Sleep in March as well!_

 
oh man i cant wait for TBS/AFS/ underoath
im not exactly a fan of the new underoath, but tbs and afs will be really coollll :]


----------



## sharyn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_ except i like MCR's old stuff, not a fan of "the black parade"._

 
I like TBP but I looooove Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge. Mmmmh MCR... mmmh Frank Iero...*sigh*

Seems like there's more people who are into rock/alternative music on Specktra than I thought


----------



## Katja (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Yeah, these are some great artists! Do you mean Air the French band?_

 
*Yep.  The French duo.*


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_I like TBP but I looooove Three Cheers for Sweet Revenge. Mmmmh MCR... mmmh Frank Iero...*sigh*

Seems like there's more people who are into rock/alternative music on Specktra than I thought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol YES! whenever i think about them i think SEXY ASS FRANK IERO ...YUMM. he's so cute. i love all their albums. but i think TBP is really theatrical which is cool because they have a different sound.


----------



## CrystalStars (Jan 11, 2007)

Depeche Mode is my all time favorite band, others I like:

Adema
Alkaline Trio
AFI
Atreyu
Avenged sevenfold
Beatles
Billy Idol
Bloodhound Gang
Bullet for my Valentine
Cradle of Filth
CKY
Clutch
Dazing
The Doors
Dragonforce
Eighteen Visions
Fireball Ministry
Foo Fighters
Garbage
Goldfrapp
Guns n roses
Gwar
Hatebreed
Helltrain
HIM
Incubus
In Flames
Jason Mraz
Justin Timberlake
Kanye West
Kill Hannah
Killswitch Engage
Lennon
Lollipop Lust Kill
Machine Head
Massive Attack
Metallica
Misfits
My Chemical Romance
Negative
N.E.R.D
Nine Inch Nails
Oasis
the Pixies
Rammstein
The Rasmus
69 eyes
Slayer
Soulfly
The Sounds
Strapping Young Lad
Three Six Mafia
Tom Vek
Turbonegro
Type O Negative
Viking Skull
the Walkmen
Weezer


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Yep.  The French duo.*_

 
I love them too! Finally a (young) band from my country which is really good AND original (that's important!!). We had also Noir Desir (an awesome rock band) but they no longer play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a shame...


----------



## Katja (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I love them too! Finally a (young) band from my country which is really good AND original (that's important!!). We had also Noir Desir (an awesome rock band) but they no longer play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a shame..._

 
*Have you heard of Phoenix?  It's a French pop/rock group, and I love them.  I have 'United' on my list of albums to get. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kymmilee (Jan 24, 2007)

i really like the format, sufjan stevens, mewithoutyou, and say anything right now. :]


----------



## JessieC (Jan 24, 2007)

Bloc Party
Muse
Shiny Toy Guns
The Cure
Coldplay
Bjork
Portishead
Franz Ferdinand
Every Move a Picture
The Sounds
Duran Duran
Blondie
David Bowie
Madonna
NIN
Yeah Yeah Yeahs


I love music. I love everything about music. These are the bands on my top 25 on itunes, I cannot get enough. There is something so special about a really amazing band that just gets to me.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 1, 2007)

In no particular order:

The Cramps
The Damned
The Clash
Misfits
Deadbolt
RHH
Hank III
The Ramones (I've even seen 'em live, woo-hoo)
Southern Culture on the Skids 
Psychedelic Furs
New Order
Surf music (Dick Dale, Man or Astro Man, The Ventures etc...)


I could go on & on...I like all sorts of music with an exception of Top 40 and other "mainstream" music. Old School country, Rockabilly, Punk (like GBH, Bad Religion, Minor Threat), metal, etc...


----------

